
The Deployment Age (2015) - andrenth
http://reactionwheel.net/2015/10/the-deployment-age.html
======
dang
Discussed a bit at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10399132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10399132)

